# Como conecto Pic 18f4550 a Modem



## Albertito (Oct 23, 2006)

Hola chicos:

hace tiempo que os sigo en la sobra en el foro pero nunca he participado activamente.
Me ha surgido un proyecto nuevo y necesitaria de vuestra ayuda. Espero que podais ayudarme y que entre todos lleguemos a una buena solucion.


1) Tema del proyecto: El proyecto consiste en enviar y recivir datos via wifi a un modem,éste a su vez estara conectado a un pic el cual gestiona una pantalla LCD. 

2) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Amateur o aficionado y nivel universitario(es decir,muchos conocimientos teoricos y pocos practicos,jeje)

3) Lenguaje de programación que maneja: El que sea necesario 

Ahora bien,mi duda surge a la hora de intentar conectar mi PIC al modem, aun no se que modem utilizare pero dejemoslo en un modelo estandar. El micro que quiero utilizar es el 18f4550 el cual tiene salida USB pero la duda me surge a la hora de conectar ese USB al Micro. Estoy un poco bloqueado,cualquier ayuda que me podais prestar sera bien recibida.

Un saludo a todos y Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## maunix (Oct 27, 2006)

Albertito dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos:
> 
> hace tiempo que os sigo en la sobra en el foro pero nunca he participado activamente.
> Me ha surgido un proyecto nuevo y necesitaria de vuestra ayuda. Espero que podais ayudarme y que entre todos lleguemos a una buena solucion.
> ...



Albertito tu proyecto es por demás ambicioso si es tu primer proyecto.

Cada una de las partes que mencionas requiere especial atención.  Te sugiero comiences eligiendo un lenguaje de programación (C por ejemplo y uno que te sugiero es el MPLAB C18 ) .  Aprendas lo básico, encender un led.

Luego aprendas cómo conectarte con el USB; he puesto muchos links en un tema específico que está como destacado.  Hay mucho que leer antes de realmente poder conectarte por USB.

La parte de comunicación WiFi creo que no te la entendí bien y no se qué parte juega el modem en todo esto.

Saludos


----------



## Albertito (Oct 30, 2006)

hola mauricio:

Gracias ante todo por responderme.

Bueno, ya se que el proyecto es bastante ambicioso pero bueno,me van los retos,jeje.

Veamos, la parte en la que conecto el pic a la pantalla LCD esta bastante clara. Luego el probloema surge a la hora de querer enviar y recivir datos desde el pic a un ordenador remoto. Puse que queria utilizar un modem, pero no se bien si es la mejor opción. Si tienes alguna sugerencia comentamela y la podriamos estudiar. Puse un modem porque es el unico dispositivo que conozco que pueda enviar datos via inalambrica.

Te explicare mejor el proyecto: quiero diseñar una base de datos la cual pueda enviar esos datos desde un ordenador via inalámbrica a su respectiva pantalla LCD en la cual se podrán visualuzar unos digitos. Para gestionar el LCD necesito un Pic  y claro, para enviar los datos via inalámbrica necesito un dispositivo conectado al Pic que pueda recivir esos datos y que luego se los pase al PIC. Entiendes mejor de lo que se trata?.

He estado estudiando todo el tema del USB y demás y he visto bastante información. Mi PIc tiene salida Usb e implementarla no es problema, ahora bien, el problema surge en lo dicho anteriormente, en conectar via USB (u otro modo si tu sabes ago) el PIC a algun dispositivo que sea capaz de recivir los datos desde el ordenador desde el que tengo la base de datos.

El Lenguaje de programación que me has propuesto es el que tenía en mente asi que al menos ahi estamos de acuerdo,jeje.

Bueno. Espero que entre los dos vayamos dandole color a esto. Tengo entendido que es algo bastante complicado y por ello e tirado de vuestra ayuda. A ver si al menos me aclaro un poco las ideas y consigo al menos especificar como quiero llevar a cabo el proyecto.

Bueno,espero tu respuesta. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## Albertito (Nov 2, 2006)

Hola Chicos:

He estado indagando por la red para ver si podia solucionar mi problema y creo que he encontrado algo.

Consiste en un dispositivo que convierte en wireless cualquier dispositivo electronico. Podeis echarle un vistazo en la pagina del fabricante:

http://www.lantronix.com/device-networking/embedded-device-servers/wiport.html

El dispositivo en cuestion, en mi caso un PIC, se conectarçi via puerto serie a este producto y con el podria enviar los datos que necesito via wireless a un ordenador remoto con su respectiva tarjeta wireless PCI.

Me gustaria saber si veis que voy bien encaminado, es decir, es factible conectar un PICa este producto y enviar datos a traves de el?. estoy casi seguro de que si pero me gustaria alguna confirmacion.
Otro punto que me gustaria saber es si conoceis algun PIC o alguna PCB que tenga implementada ya un PIC con su correspondiente puerto serie. Lo necesitaria para conectarlo al WIPORT.

Espero que me podais ayudar.

Un saludo


----------



## canival35 (May 15, 2009)

uuum cro que es muy viejo este post pero por si las dudas, o alguein le interesa, croe que es mejro trabajar con bluetooth o el nuevo zigbee, porque para wireless necesitas estalbecer tu IP de tu dispositivo y tienes que adaptar tu dispositivo a ciertas normas y protocolos de comunicacion cosa que no hace el PIC18F4550 porque el trabaj con redes CAN no LAN


----------



## h22 (Ene 30, 2012)

maunix dijo:


> luego aprendas cómo conectarte con el usb; he puesto muchos links en un tema específico que está como destacado.  Hay mucho que leer antes de realmente poder conectarte por usb.
> 
> Saludos




cual es ese tema especifico que esta destacado??
Gracias!! =)


----------



## COARITES (Jul 11, 2013)

Alguien conecto un modem usb(huawei) al puerto usart del pic; tengo que enviar sms, me saldria mas barato conectar un modem que comprar un modulo gsm.

Tengo entendido que este modem trabaja de forma serial; yo mismo hice una aplicacion para enviar sms desde una pc; pero no se como desde pic.

Mi pregunta es que pasa si conecto el modem a los pines de tx o rx del pic; tendre alguna respuesta; Si alguien ya paso por eso que me heche una mano.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 11, 2013)

Necesitas un usb host.
Que sobre usb se monte un puerto com virtual no significa que sea un puerto com físico .


----------

